# Some new painted reel seats



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Been posting a lot of these on facebook page for custom rod builders guild and south coast rod builders because that stupid password reset on 2cool had me loopy. For those of my 2cool brethern that asked j post them here for you non facebookers here ya go.
As of late ive been focusing heavily on getting better on my initial sanding and priming and refining how much finish the seat can handle without effecting the threading.
Ive mixed up some custom colors for some of the guys and also picked up some metal flake to start adding to seats to really put them over the top.

Let me know what you guys think. Also let me know if you'd like to see particular color and i'll spray out some spoons.

The rod is a little work in progress and was just dry fit to the custom grips to see if they match.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Very cool! Loving that seafoam green! Wish I had a reel to match it that way I could use it! You're getting really good at this Adam. Get ready to get busy!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Armando why don't we try to paint you a reel? We could paint the plastics on it without issue I would think. I just don't have access to the stickers for replacement.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Let me think about which one I would want to do. I'll shoot you a text once I figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*reel seats & decals*

The reel seats are looking good. I need a coupie black with silver metal flake?
Armando I will make the decals.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Mock up on an 842 with one of Adam's seats.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

man that came out really nice with the blue trim bands bud. Thanks for letting me be a part of the build.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

How much are you charging for the reel seats? I am looking for one similar to this color.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey capt. I can paint whatever u want painted. I have all kinds of colors and flake etc to put something custom together for ya. Here are some more examples of that chartreuse.


























I also just ordered up some color change


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Adam, that Mahi Mahi job is badass! Now you have me seriously considering spraying a reel to match!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

A little neon green with blue pearl from Adam's shop.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Also painted up a seat for fishslayer.
Black with silver flake
And of course some spoons
Lime green and super purple. Also a test with some red flake


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Whats everyone's favorite of these greens?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man they all,look good. The left and middle kind of look like the same green just with a different base coat.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I like the left the most, then middle.

Im waiting on a few perfect fit trim pieces for mine then im gonna glue them up, cant wait, because I found a new trim piece that is gonna put the painted winding check over the top.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see those painted checks on a finished rod man.


Yup you guys are right
the left and middle are the same process only different basecoats. 
Left has silver basecoat
Middle has gold basecoat
The Right one is a true lime green candy over silverbase. It is a completely different color.

Had some guys ask what process I took in painting these. So here goes

Sand off mold lines and smooth out resulting scratches with 600 grit
Prime
Wetsand primer back to flat
Basecoat(silver, gold, etc)
Midcoat(in this case green)
2nd midcoat(in this case lime gold)
2 coats of clear.

Easy


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol....yeah easy hahahaha


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Adam, you're killing it on these seats! Like everyone else, I like the green's as they are presented, left to right. Keep up the great job!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

You it is funny that everyone likes the radioactive green. I would have thought the lime green metallic would have been more popular.


Anyone curious to see a particular color?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Rootbeer if you have the color... http://houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/index.html?id=HOK000731-01&ref=kolors


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like antifreeze..... everyone thinks that is a cool color


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't have the color but I'll order it on my next order.


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

If you have the HK planet green metallic base coat try it with 2 to 3 coats of the pagan gold candy. Makes a great antifreeze green.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

You know tony this was actually testing out what I thought you had originally told me to try. This was planet green with lime gold over the top. I'll shoot a spoon with pagan gold over the top tonight too.


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

That was my favorite color back when i was painting motorcycles. All of the spoons and seats you have done look great. I am excited to see what else you come up with. Seeing all your posts makes me want to dust off the airbrush.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Tony ask you requested here is your planet green over silver with pagan gold kandy on top. For comparision the top spoon is a silver base with just lime green candy. Not a lot different but different. 
Also here is a color change color. Silver to green. Kinda goes purple to green if ya ask me.

Lastly a bunch of seats i just finished up


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

not asking you to divulge any secerts, but are you using all house of color materials?
I have not tried doing any reel seats,but have sprayed plenty of rods and reels yrs. back. PPG has (a j foyt ) is dealer that i use carries lots of different pearls, clr coats etc.. You can really blow peoples minds with some of these colors and how they react to different kinds of light. Every once in a while i will do a coustom build on a piece of furniture and paint with them

nice looking work.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

No secrets Trout just time and money. Yes I'm primary using HOK paints. I do use some other valspar paints but mainly house of color. PPG is some good stuff there is no doubting that. I just try to stick with one brand. Most painters tell me not to intermix brands if you can they can react differently to one another. 
I need to make a trip to foyts and pick up some supplies as well.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

What everything think of this lime green. It's just straight lime green no flake or anything. 
ya or nah?

Also a little marine corp spoon i had worked up.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Both look great!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally I think if I shoot a reel seat with the marine corp. theme I would add more red in the flake with maybe a gold marine corp symbol on the top or something. 

The lime green is growing on me but it looks more avocado when not in the light. 

I did get in Armando's rootbeer candy paint and it looks nice. I'll get a pic this evening of the spoon.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Picked up a couple new colors while I restocked on some favorites. 

Solar Gold

Galaxy Grey

Zenith Gold

Cinnamon Pearl

Sherwood Pearl.

What Ya'll think?


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Those are some slick colors! I still need to get some pics of the SK2's you did for me posted up, haven't had time to install them yet though


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the green should match up to green eva pretty well for some grips and the zenith gold just looks classy.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work Adam! What do you charge for a painted reel seat?


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm interested in the price and turn around too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Check your pm darth.

Depending on if i have your seat at my house or i have the color on the bench i can typically get it painted in about a week. I can do a rush if u need it quicker assuming again i have the color and seat.

I have every color you see in this post on the bench.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are the colors on the spoons boys along with some custom bling.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

In love, lol!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Adam, what color red is that on the fourth pic from the bottom? I just got a really pretty zebra wood blank that I'm turning down for a split and that red would look good with it. 

LSU job turned out sweet!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

That is candy apple red over gold base


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Got some kandy for ya boys


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

JuiceGoose said:


> Got some kandy for ya boys


Man those look great Goose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Those look great! What color is the purple?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys that magenta with a special super secret mix of pearls.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Kilintime (Aug 17, 2016)

Lookin good!


----------

